# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Dua Karna [Perveen Shakir]

## vampiretarget

Dua karna
Mere haq mein Dua karna
Bechartey waqt us ne aik hi fiqra kaha tha
Par uss ko kya maloom
Mere harf se taseer kab ki uth chuki hai
Dua ka Phool mere lab pe khiltey hi
Achanak Toot jata hai..
Mein kis khushboo ko uss ke hath par bandhoon
Mujhey Khushboo se dar lagne laga hai.

----------


## glimmering_candle

hmmmmm nice!

----------


## RAHEN

zakhmon se bhari zindagi mein na umeedi ka gehra kaam hai...bahut achi hai ..keep sharing...

----------

